# Trouble Keeping Smoke Going in MES 40 w/AMNPS



## djtech2k (Jun 30, 2012)

So I am using the AMNPS for the first time right now.  I did the burn-in suggested in the directions last week.

The problem is that after a few minutes of closing the door, the smoke stops rolling out of the top vent.  I followed the AMNPS instructions and I have the it located just to the left of the burner, on the 2 metal rails. 

Just above the AMNPS is the water pan and all the grills.  I have a pork loin on the middle rack.

I have lit the AMNPS several times.  I used a propane torch to get a good flame.  I let it burn for a few mins and blow it out, making sure theres some nice black ashes smoldering.  It smokes great, then after I put it in the MES, I see smoke come out the vent for a few mins, but then it stops.

Anyone have any tips of what I'm missing?  When I open the door, the AMNPS seems to be smoking a little, but I think that it gets better with the air.  I suspect the problem may be airflow, but thats a guess and I dont know how to fix it.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119611/mes30-amnps   See post #6

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111307/problem-keeping-amnps-lit-in-mes-30   See posts 9,11,13,18,19

That should help you.


----------



## djtech2k (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok thanks.

The last (3rd) time I opened it to check the smoke, I lit the pellets from both ends.  Now I opened it again and it seems to be smoking a little better.  I guess I expected to have smoke pouring out the top, but it just sorta dribbles out for the most part.

So from those posts it looks like I need a chimney.  I guess I'll have to try to figure something out for my next smoke.  I do have the water tray in, but I figured my food would get dry if I didnt have water.  I have left thge chip loader in, but this last time I did scoot it out a little bit.

What kind of behavior is normal with this kind of setup?  How much smoke?  How often does it need tended to?


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 30, 2012)

You don't want smoke pouring out the top, you want it to just dribble out! You want what we call TBS or thin blue smoke or even no smoke but the smell of smoke, if you can smell it so can the food.. You do not want thick billowing white smoke, that can lead to a creosote taste to your food.

The water isn't really there to keep your food from drying out, it is there to help maintain temps. It does add some steam which helps keep the surface moist but it doesn't really penetrate. The meat is full of moisture and cooking it to the proper temps will lock it in and that's what keeps it from drying out.


----------



## hkeiner (Jun 30, 2012)

> I suspect the problem may be airflow, but thats a guess and I dont know how to fix it.
> 
> I have left thge chip loader in, but this last time I did scoot it out a little bit.


You are on the right track. Keep the chip loader pulled out a few inches, keep the chip tray (inside the smoker) pulled out an inch or so, and place a short piece of pipe over the vent to act as a chimney. That should do it. If not, try drying out the pellets a bit by putting them in a microwave before putting them in the AMNPS.

And as you concluded, the smoke does not come billowing out of the vent when using the AMNPS. It is more of a faint 'thin blue smoke' that is just right for smoking.


----------



## djtech2k (Jul 1, 2012)

Great thanks all.  I made some minor changes throughout the smoke and it got better as time went on.  The next smoke I have some good things to try.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 1, 2012)

Even though we all use it in the same MES, variables like humidity, ambient temp and wind can make a huge difference in how the AMNPS burns

Pulling the chip try out an inch or so, and pulling the chip loader out 2" will greatly improve the performance of the AMNPS

Using water in the water pan will keep the AMNPS from burning.  The excess humidity will snuff out the fire for sure

Also, keep the exhaust wide open

A few weeks back, I customer called with the same issue.  We tried everything to get the pellet burner to burn properly, but nothing seemed to work.

Finally, he moved the MES from a very well protected area, to an area that had a little wind

All it too was a slight wind, to create enough draft for the pellets to take off and burn

Too much smoke is never a good thing

You're looking for a very light fog of smoke, not a heavy cloud!!

Todd


----------

